

Secure Quick Reliable Login  - dstalli
https://www.grc.com/sqrl/crypto.htm

======
dstalli
Wiki page:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SQRL](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SQRL)

